# my gyno and raloxifene



## lilbra (Jul 17, 2015)

So trying to use a little ralox for my gyno I've had for about 2 years now. Tried everything else. Using maximum peptides. On my 7th week took 60mg for 7 days and then 30mg everyday after. Well no luck yet. So I've came to 3 conclusions.... I could have bunk ralox,maybe need to take it longer or its just not going to work for me. What you guys think has anyone else tried raloxifene to get rid of gyno?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2015)

buy from safe meds 4 all . com

rc companies can be hit or miss.  Ralox is the best serm far & away for gyno.  


check out this too - https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9543-Kill-my-Gyno-cycle?highlight=kill+gyno


----------



## lilbra (Jul 17, 2015)

Yea I actually remember reading that post and ran something similar low dose of test c, mast e, and winstrol and ran nolva and stane the whole way threw and it shrank my gyno to barley nothing. Just 2 small knots the size of small peas. But that was about a year 1/2  ago and never ran a cycle sence. Then about 3 months that shit blew up at least 3 times in size if not more. Befor it wasn't even noticeable now it is.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 17, 2015)

How do people get gyno, is it from not taking enough AI? Why were you not taking enough AI? did you think you were taking enough but werent?

im just wondering cause i dont want to get gyno and id like to hear what mistake you made to get it...


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 17, 2015)

Brother, if you have had it for two years, you may need surgery to get rid of it.


----------



## lilbra (Jul 17, 2015)

Well I was stupid I guess ran 2 test dbol cycles and never used an ai and never had a problem. 3rd cycle I ran test/tren this time used a dex and prami no problems until 2 months after pct. Bam! Must have got some type of estrogen rebown or something. On top of that got bloods at that time and everything was normal! ****in sucks!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> How do people get gyno, is it from not taking enough AI? Why were you not taking enough AI? did you think you were taking enough but werent?
> 
> im just wondering cause i dont want to get gyno and id like to hear what mistake you made to get it...



Gyno can have many causes but it's generally related to T levels, E levels, and/or T:E rstio


----------



## lilbra (Jul 17, 2015)

Yea was thinking that.... I planed on going see a dr. If the raloxifene doesn't work.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

lilbra said:


> Yea was thinking that.... I planed on going see a dr. If the raloxifene doesn't work.



Try real ralox or tamox from a pharmacy first.


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Try real ralox or tamox from a pharmacy first.


This^^^^ ralox is expensive which usually means faked with rc's. Nolva basically works just as well as ralox. I tried both pharm grade and I didn't notice any difference except the ralox costs like 5 times as much.


McDuffy said:


> How do people get gyno, is it from not taking enough AI? Why were you not taking enough AI? did you think you were taking enough but werent?
> 
> im just wondering cause i dont want to get gyno and id like to hear what mistake you made to get it...


As doc said there are many reasons... many have preexisting gyno from puberty that is aggravated by fluctuations in hormones through aas usage. Estrogen dependant tissue is fed by estrogen- so ai's will help and no ai's in a gyno prone person's cycle will be a problem. I can run high test with anything and have no issues, but throw in some dbol and I have instant issues. Ai's remove the cause, serms like nolva and ralox remove the gyno. Running both in the first place is good practice if you know you are prone and you get bloods to ensure you don't crash your e2.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 18, 2015)

What Doc and Brutus said, I never had chance with RC ralox, even from companies that have stellar other products.


----------

